# Bloomingdale's catalog features beautiful spoo



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

This big, glossy Bloomingdale's catalog came in the mail today. Check out the beautiful models! (I mean the poodles, of course!) :aetsch:


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow!! Wow! Love it !! I am going to get the catalogue !!! Uhhh for shopping ... Not just for the poodle pictures!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh WOW! That is pretty cool! I'll have to ask on FB if anyone knows whose kids they are. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

So Poodles actually do rove at Bloomingdales then, eh?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Love it!!_ Chagall frequents Bloomingdale's. Wonder if our visits there played a role in the "poodle-i-zation" of their catalog?! :becky: The photos reminded me of this thread of *Zmyjka*'s. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/105162-loki-gance-glamour-dogs.html#post1206602


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They've been featuring that Poodle in their NYT's ads too. Very cool.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess my days of 'Fashionista' are over.............I was looking so hard at the Spoo, I never even looked at what else was in the pictures!!!!! LOL! Oh so pretty!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I get a kick out of thinking about how all those models and production people probably plan to get a poodle now that they've been exposed to some...they are soooo pretty. Makes me want to get a white one!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

That's some beautiful Spoo. I wonder how they find these animals for catalogs?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

So pretty! And you posted it with an Alexis Bittar necklace....Think he is going to collars and leashes now?!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

"I know that dogs are pack animals, but it is difficult to imagine a pack of poodles...and if there was such a thing as a pack of poodles, where would they rove to? Bloomingdale's? --Yvonne Clifford, American actress" 

I guess it's true   love these photos. Such beauty!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a friend who is the animal handler for lots of advert work and other kinds of commercial animal work (think wrangling the horses for Aida at the Metropolitan Opera). I also know some people whose dogs have done advertising stuff. They have agents.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> "I know that dogs are pack animals, but it is difficult to imagine a pack of poodles...and if there was such a thing as a pack of poodles, where would they rove to? Bloomingdale's? --Yvonne Clifford, American actress"
> 
> I guess it's true   love these photos. Such beauty!


Ha ha  yes so true! 


Truly lovely poodle pictures


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL Molly's Mom !!! What cloths ? All I saw was the Poodles !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

